
The Scandinavian Destiny (1953) [pdf] - gwern
https://www.gwern.net/docs/borges/1953-borges-thescandinaviandestiny.pdf
======
gwern
A Finn I know complains that Nokia innovated, and better, most of what
Americans take for granted in smartphones, but that no one seems to remember
how Nokia did it first often a decade or more ago. The Scandinavian destiny!
:)

~~~
bifrost
I agree, its pretty wild what they did back then. The Nokia adoption of
WAP/WML was pretty groundbreaking. Wild to think that was 20 years ago or so.

